# Where ohh where.........?



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

can I get hold of

1. Acetic acid

2. Bacteriostatic water

3. Sterile water (For injection)

Is there no where *in the UK* that sells this stuff?????

If anyone wants to start a wee business........I have a good idea LOL


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

http://www.uklabsupplies.co.uk/ try these


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

ARNIE said:


> http://www.uklabsupplies.co.uk/ try these


I emailed those guys 6 weeks ago and got nothing back.

J


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

i only kno of :

http://www.extremesupplements.co.uk/


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Delhi said:


> If anyone wants to start a wee business........I have a good idea LOL


Whats the idea?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

lol Funny you should mention that.

Watch this space


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

Sterile water can be got in the UK here :

http://www.gompels.co.uk/product_info.php/cPath/17_168/products_id/1254


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

all research stuff like vials, filters etc are like trying to find rocking horse sh1te at the minute 

C'mon Tom, spill the fvcking beans


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Yip spill em and quickly LOL


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

On another note i managed to get hold of some though a decent UK supplier would be good.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

where from mate


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

uklabsupplies.co.uk got busted. He was in Milton Keynes and got involved in importation of stun guns. Apparently.

sterile water, im 2ml amps, is free to junkies. Go to a drug help place. They're called 'Turning Point' in Berks. They'll give you all you need. They happily assist steroid users.

100mM acetic acid solution is very easy to make using non-brewed condiment from the supermarkets. Its standardised to 5% AA (850mM) Use 12ml of this and top up to 100ml with sterile water. Filter this. labhut.com are UK based and have all you need.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

kingprop said:


> uklabsupplies.co.uk got busted. He was in Milton Keynes and got involved in importation of stun guns. Apparently.
> 
> .


Yes mate, uklabsupplies, or otherwise known as chemtech


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Yes mate, uklabsupplies, or otherwise known as chemtech


chemtech is back dont know if its the same guys?


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

I have in the past purchased from here: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Acetic-Acid-Solution-10ml-/160545384398?pt=UK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET&hash=item25614027ce


----------

